# Help!!!!! I Dropped My Tarantula!!!!!



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

plz help me. . . . i was pinch holding my pinktoe to try n see if i cud see what sex it is. . .gently placed it back onto the substrate in its tank n it turned round, went to bite me, ran up my arm. .. . i was startled n flicked my hand before i thought bout it. . .my pink toe kinda flew in the air a bit but landed on its back in the tank on the substrate. . . ive closely inspected it front and back n its not appearing to be injured. . .do u think it mite die? from internal bleeding. . if it is gonna die how long will it take to die? it seems to be ok and has climbed back up the side of the tank n hasnt moved since. . .the tank is bout an inch taller than a standard video stood up on end. . . .with 3-4 inches of soft potting soil in the bottom


----------



## tony77tony77 (Mar 3, 2009)

it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry to hear it and i hope it goes ok keep a close eye on it.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

uh oh. . .. so not gud then .. . it landed on soft substrate tho? oh dear


----------



## stevetastic (Mar 3, 2009)

how far did it fall?  when i first got into tarantulas i had a pink toe jump about 2 feet off a shelf on to a rug and it is still alive.  arboreals can take a fall fairly well


----------



## ThomasH (Mar 3, 2009)

tony77tony77 said:


> it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.


 Reference? Every fall is different, you do not know enough about the situation from the original poster's description to come to such a conclusion.
TBH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope your Avic is going to be fine. If it makes you feel better, I saw a vid in youtube where this guy's avic jumped about 3 feet height and landed on carpet. And its still alive.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 3, 2009)

tony77tony77 said:


> it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.


This better be a fakepost.

WelshTan, ignore that guy. Arboreals generally handle falls better than terrestrials, although it would have done better if it had JUMPED that far intentionally rather than being tossed. If it is injured, there is no telling whether it will die or long it will take to die until it is actually dead. Just make sure it has water and leave it alone and we'll see. Good luck!


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

it fell cos i flicked my hand in a quick reaction cos it was the first time it got fast n went for me. . . .. i pulled my hand very quickly out of the tank. . . it kinda flipped upward n landed on the soft soil in the tank. . .


----------



## tony77tony77 (Mar 3, 2009)

WelshTan, keep us updated and see whos right.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

i didnt mean to flick my hand. . .i got scared cos it went for me as i gently n slowly put it on the substrate. . . .ive never seen a pink toe go so fast!!!! it was lightening


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

i will definitely keep u updated. . . cos it will b useful for other people who have a similar experience too


----------



## jr47 (Mar 3, 2009)

If its showing no ill signs then its probably good. All you can do is wait and see. I had a G. rosea that fell of the top of my bookcase, about 7 feet. Actually I knocked it off accidentally and it hit the floor, Broke the cage and dirt went every where. It was on top of the soil and the tank hit upside down. I had to dig it out. It was just fine and still alive. They are more durable than you think.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 3, 2009)

tony77tony77 said:


> WelshTan, keep us updated and see whos right.


If your prediction turns out to be correct, it will be by pure coincidence only since you pretty much pulled that post out of your rear.



WelshTan said:


> ive never seen a pink toe go so fast!!!! it was lightening


I'm going to have to bookmark this thread every time someone tries to tell a newbie that Avic species aren't "THAT fast."


----------



## jeff1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> Reference? Every fall is different, you do not know enough about the situation from the original poster's description to come to such a conclusion.
> TBH


 This is very true, it just depends on the indivdual situation. 

 I was feeding my B. Albeceps slings a couple weeks ago and one jumped out of its container onto my desk. Proceeded to jump off the 3 foot desk and run across the floor. 


It is fine now and has fed twice since then you just never know. You will just have to wait it out. If its not oozing any fluids thats a good sign.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

thankyou for the msgs of confidence. . .. it is not showing any signs off illhealth. .. she is the same statue she has always been. . . i'm keeping my fingers, legs n even my eyes crossed for it. . ..  really really hope it will be ok. . .im soooo panicking now


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

i gotta say the pinktoe was EXTREMELY fast!!!!!! ive never ever seen a tarantula move so fast. . . they definitely DONT seem to like being handled much. . .n i have rarely handled it due to its speed but really wanted to see what sex it was. . .but to no avail. . . .


----------



## jeff1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> thankyou for the msgs of confidence. . .. it is not showing any signs off illhealth. .. she is the same statue she has always been. . . i'm keeping my fingers, legs n even my eyes crossed for it. . ..  really really hope it will be ok. . .im soooo panicking now



 Don't  be to hard on yourself it happens.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 3, 2009)

it isnt oozing any fluids or anything. . . ive checked it over front and back. . .all appears to be well on the surface


----------



## ThomasH (Mar 3, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> i gotta say the pinktoe was EXTREMELY fast!!!!!! ive never ever seen a tarantula move so fast. . . they definitely DONT seem to like being handled much. . .n i have rarely handled it due to its speed but really wanted to see what sex it was. . .but to no avail. . . .


Very few animals "like" to be handled, inverts as a whole are not such animal.
TBH


----------



## ThomasH (Mar 3, 2009)

If it is just normal tomorrow, chances are it is fine after the incident. Don't you be waiting in fear an entire week because some guy said it will die then.
TBH


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 3, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> i gotta say the pinktoe was EXTREMELY fast!!!!!! ive never ever seen a tarantula move so fast. . .


Generally speaking, arboreals and burrowers seem to be the most "lightning" tarantulas. There's also C. cyaneopubescens which is a terrestrial/semi-arboreal and can also haul some serious butt when it wants to. Spiders in these categories are definitely no G. rosea in the speed department!  



WelshTan said:


> they definitely DONT seem to like being handled much


To be fair, no tarantula *likes* being handled.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Mar 3, 2009)

A. Avics are pretty quick when they want to be.  When mine are mad at me for moving the enclosures around too much they definitely shoot for freedom.  Still one of my favorites though.  I doubt that your T is in any danger.  It's one thing for it to land on its substrate compared to a hard wood floor.  Just make sure that its food is easily accessible and that it's well hydrated....other than that...just keep your fingers crossed and let it be comfortable.  I say don't disturb it for a week and just leave it be.


----------



## arachyd (Mar 3, 2009)

Since Ts have an open circulatory system, with the hemolymph (T blood) contained in the T itself, not restricted to a bunch of veins and arteries, it is unlikely that it would die from internal bleeding. The bigger danger from bleeding is if the hemolymph is leaking out of the T. It could have internal organ damage but I think it is not likely with such a short fall onto soft substrate.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 3, 2009)

I say if it's fine in a day or two, it'll probably stay fine.. try not to panic! Good luck

-B


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 3, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Avic species aren't "THAT fast."




They aren't   

arboreals can survive pretty big falls.  I have avics that regularly jump 1-2 feet and do just fine. I'm not proud to say it, but I have also had a p. ornata fall about 4 ft to a tile floor and it turned out to be just fine.


as for the internal bleeding thing, I don't think that would happen...if the fall was substantial enough to cause internal bleeding, it would been enough to cause the abdomen to split also imo.


----------



## gvfarns (Mar 3, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I'm going to have to bookmark this thread every time someone tries to tell a newbie that Avic species aren't "THAT fast."


Yeah seriously.  Every time someone suggests Avics as a first T I throw in that they are fast moving and will jump if nervous and people always seem to pound me down for it.  When I first got an avic I accidentally misted the spider itself.  You wanna see fast?  Try that.  Avics are fast by my standards.  First time owners who have only seen rosies will be surprised how fast they are.

Although they are slower than gerbils.

To the OP: it is certainly possible that the T is internally injured and will die, but it's not the most likely outcome.  Most of the times that T's fall and later die, they show sign of injury (bleeding, etc).  Probability is on your side, especially since it's a tough arboreal.  Those guys do a lot of falling in nature I'd bet.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 3, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> They aren't


Okay this right here, this is my point exactly. Just because it makes people feel cool to say they handle their H. lividum and OBT simultaneously every day and with all their expert experience a GBB or Avic are slow as molasses...DOES NOT MAKE IT OKAY TO SAY. Things like this get said to newbies, who aren't as awesome as you (think you are), and they get a completely warped idea of what to expect. 

It's really not cool. It's how we end up with scared newbies and injured tarantulas.


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Mar 3, 2009)

I accidentally dropped the vial with my OBT sling in it the first week I had him.  He fell approximately 3.5 feet with me screaming in horror.  I was sure that I had just killed my sling.  (He was the first tarantula that I bought.  All of the other Ts at the time were my fiance's, the usual person on here as Nokturnal1980)  I've had my OBT for over a year now and he is absolutely fine.  Hang in there, your avic could be perfectly fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Jordan (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a similar experience when I first got my A. Avic. She feel several feet onto a thin carpet and was fine. 

Based on your description, I'd be surprised if this results in a death. 

I've come to avoid using the pinch method when I need to move T's. Try scooping or cupping next time, I think you'll find it much more comfortable for you and the spider. 

Also consider that while you're still stressed out about the fall, your T is probably over it.


----------



## jallen (Mar 3, 2009)

When I first got my Nhandu Chromatus sling it was very tiny like less than 1/4 inch. I had it on my dresser taking pictures and it ran and fell off the side landed on hard tile floor probably close to a 5 foot fall. It has been a month since and has molted and is healthy as can be.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## gvfarns (Mar 3, 2009)

Robert Jordan said:


> I had a similar experience when I first got my A. Avic. She feel several feet onto a thin carpet and was fine.
> 
> Based on your description, I'd be surprised if this results in a death.
> 
> ...


I use the pinch method occasionally with large, slow terrestrials.  There's more to grab and they are so reluctant to move sometimes that you would really have to prod them if you wanted them to walk onto your hand.

With my Avic, never.  They are too fast and their legs and hair are totally in the way for the pinch method (although sexing is a pretty good reason to use that method).  They are much less reluctant to move, so you can kind of herd them around.  That's what I've found, anyway, but I don't do a whole lot of handling anyway.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 3, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Okay this right here, this is my point exactly. Just because it makes people feel cool to say they handle their H. lividum and OBT simultaneously every day and with all their expert experience a GBB or Avic are slow as molasses...DOES NOT MAKE IT OKAY TO SAY. Things like this get said to newbies, who aren't as awesome as you (think you are), and they get a completely warped idea of what to expect.
> 
> It's really not cool. It's how we end up with scared newbies and injured tarantulas.



You couldn't tell that all I was trying to do was ruffle your feathers? jeez have a heart attack.  I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said anything. I'll just keep to myself and just keep thinking about how awesome I am....

and just so you know, I don't find it "cool" to say something isnt fast.

I dont have a lividium so I can't handle that, but I do have an obt, and no...I don't hold that one either...matter of fact I dont really hold any of my T's unless one decides to walk onto my arm.

btw, who said I had expert experience...I think myself and just about everyone else on these boards are self taught....I doubt many of them went/or are going to school to become arachnologists.  And thats why this site is open to everyone, so that everyone can post their opinions whether right or not.  And its up to the reader to weed through the good and the bad, useful or unuseful information.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 3, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> It's how we end up with scared newbies and injured tarantulas.


If the newbie does the research like they should, there shouldn't be any surprises with speed.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Mar 3, 2009)

No matter what, I still think an Avic is a great newbie T.  It is fast when it wants to be and can pose an attitude when disturbed.  I think it's way more interesting and rewarding than a rosie.  I've developed a thorn in my side with my two rosies.  The cage setups for Avics are way more interesting and the webbing is a definite plus.  As long as people understand the general parameters and do the proper research and expect the unexpected there shouldn't be many problems.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry, just had a follow up thought.  I don't recommend Ts to everyone.  The lady I got my 3rd A. Avic from should have owned a pet rock.  The poor avic was in a very low terrestrial setup with a pink pebble substrate with no humidity and a cocunut hide.  The lady was also smoking cigarrettes and exhaling into the enclosure while showing me the T.


----------



## tarantulaholic (Mar 3, 2009)

it should be fine. Dont feel too bad, I handled my larged 5"+ OBT and it got startled and I freak out. I flicked her too, she was fined eating the next day.
Thats why Its not recommended to handle "any" T, for safety of T and owner.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by tony77tony77  
it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.



Mushroom Spore said:


> This better be a fakepost.
> 
> WelshTan, ignore that guy. Arboreals generally handle falls better than terrestrials, although it would have done better if it had JUMPED that far intentionally rather than being tossed. If it is injured, there is no telling whether it will die or long it will take to die until it is actually dead. Just make sure it has water and leave it alone and we'll see. Good luck!


WHAT???? REALLY??!! Thank you Mushroom because I wasn't going to be quit so nice. WelshTan, since Avicularias are arboreal they are more capable of taking a fall then terrestrial tarantulas. It doesn't sound to me that she/he was flung or landed on something that hard. I really don't think there is anything to worry about. Like every other person who was being constructive said, just watch him/her. I really don't think you need to worry though.


----------



## Endagr8 (Mar 3, 2009)

If it's a sling, it should be okay (I'm guessing it's small since it has such a small enclosure with so much substrate). From personal experience, and what I've read, slings practically float to the ground.

I once had a 0.75" LP jump from its container when I opened it to feed the sling. From shoulder height (about 5 feet), the sling fell safely onto carpet. The next day it fed normally and molted within two weeks. If a plump little terrestrial could survive a fall like that, I think an arboreal likely can.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Mar 3, 2009)

I would also not worry too much. From personal experience ive also dropped a few T's accidentally and you normally notice quite quickly if something is wrong. Once threw a C.darlingi adult female across a room, about 2m up and 2m across and she landed on a hard cement floor. She survived just fine. Seems to be luck of the draw, but i wouldn't worry bout your avic. These things happen sometimes.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 3, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> You couldn't tell that all I was trying to do was ruffle your feathers?


I don't really _care_ what you were trying to do, that's the thing. (And if you think something as mild as what I said deserves to be trolled, well then I don't know what to tell you. Have fun.  )

I care about people posting things like "Avics aren't fast" when, to the newbies who come here looking for help and good information, they absolutely are. If they weren't fast, we wouldn't have this thread in the first place - and if this information was out there instead of being downplayed, maybe the OP would have been more prepared and the incident would never have happened. 

But by all means, play the martyr some more.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 3, 2009)

kaydyn1512 said:


> Originally Posted by tony77tony77
> it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.
> 
> 
> ...



and I'm expecting 2 Ts I bought offa this guy ...


----------



## nexen (Mar 3, 2009)

Just wanted to add to the chorus of "your T is most likely going to be fine." Arboreals can take a jump. Plenty of people have experience with them leaping to a hard floor and surviving. The substrate is nice and pillowy compared to that.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 4, 2009)

nexen said:


> Just wanted to add to the chorus of "your T is most likely going to be fine." Arboreals can take a jump. Plenty of people have experience with them leaping to a hard floor and surviving. The substrate is nice and pillowy compared to that.




*agreed.


.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  *


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Mar 4, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> and I'm expecting 2 Ts I bought offa this guy ...


I wouldn't say he doesn't know anything about T's. I honestly was surprised by his comment. I would hope he just wasn't thinking before he spoke. That's really all I can comment on.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 4, 2009)

kaydyn1512 said:


> I wouldn't say he doesn't know anything about T's. I honestly was surprised by his comment. I would hope he just wasn't thinking before he spoke. That's really all I can comment on.


I would have to agree with that... just the comment was way off. It was very terminant and definitely not well thought out. _And_ it was the first reply..


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 4, 2009)

okay, avicularia are semi-fast.  
My first T was a versicolor, I hardly considered it fast.  But then again maybe I just have a diferent perception as to what fast is compared to you.  

newbies should stick with the good ol' rosea


----------



## jnfenrir (Mar 4, 2009)

My A. avic fell from the top of its enclosure and landed belly-up in his ceramic water dish. That was about a year ago, and he recently molted into maturity. WelshTan, I'm sure your spider is fine, don't beat yourself up over it. These things happen to even the most experienced keeper.

For future reference though, yours most likely wasn't trying to bite you. Avicularia genus isn't exactly known for its bravery and aggression, heh. They do like to dart around and jump a lot though, it's just kinda what they do. If anything, it probably didn't like being set on the ground and tried to turn around and run back up the "tree". They're odd little fuzzballs like that.  

My advice is to check out some handling videos on YouTube. That helped me a lot in becoming more confident when handling my Ts.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 4, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> okay, avicularia are semi-fast.
> My first T was a versicolor, I hardly considered it fast.  But then again maybe I just have a diferent perception as to what fast is compared to you.
> 
> newbies should stick with the good ol' rosea



I have an Avic I would not consider to be fast, more of skittish... semi is right..
 my P. Murinus on the other hand... stay alert!!!
That thing darts! You won't know where it ended up if you're not lookin'!


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe you T will be fine.  As everybody else has already mentioned arboreals can take a fall, if it was a land dweller I would be concerned.  Avics can be fairly quick but I have seen some faster T's than the Avics.  Many old world Ts are very quick.


----------



## Paramite (Mar 4, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> newbies should stick with the good ol' rosea


Err... My first T was P. cambridgei and I never had any problems. You just have to do a lot of research.

And to the OP, yes, your Avic is most likely fine. Arboreals can take falls.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yeah Right*



Protectyaaaneck said:


> newbies should stick with the good ol' rosea


My first T. was a T.Blondi...She is Healthy and happy and I have only suffered the U hairs once since iv owned her....Iv owned her for nearly 4 years now....If you are dedicated enough to learn about a certian species you can start with whatever T. you want and it be successful.


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Mar 4, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> My first T. was a T.Blondi...She is Healthy and happy and I have only suffered the U hairs once since iv owned her....Iv owned her for nearly 4 years now....If you are dedicated enough to learn about a certian species you can start with whatever T. you want and it be successful.


That is a very good answer to the "Which t should I get first?" question:clap:


----------



## jasen&crystal (Mar 4, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> My first T. was a T.Blondi...She is Healthy and happy and I have only suffered the U hairs once since iv owned her....Iv owned her for nearly 4 years now....If you are dedicated enough to learn about a certian species you can start with whatever T. you want and it be successful.


this is varey true! my first t was a 1" P.regalis now 5-6" if you do your home work all T's could be your first not that i'd recomend all for a 1st timer but if your smart about it and know what you want go for it


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 4, 2009)

tony77tony77 said:


> it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.


Um?

not sure where, and what lead you to make that statement.

T's as most arthropods don't have a closed circulatory system.
So "internal bleeding" is not an issue/posible.

And as the OP has stated there was nothing in the origainal post to suggest there was any damage.

GL


----------



## aracnophiliac (Mar 4, 2009)

Nokturnal1980 said:


> That is a very good answer to the "Which t should I get first?" question:clap:


Sorry just start reading a thread and got carried away...I dont belive that T.s can internally bleed but it is possible to have internal injurys...Although I have found if any of my T.s had internal injurys they passed wiht in two to three days..(Not displaying any akwardness or ill mannered movements)Dropping a T. for as far as I know will harm them on a skeletal leval..All the T.s I have had die because of internal injury have died if parasites.(2)T.s


----------



## Arachn'auQuébec (Mar 4, 2009)

Me and Frédérick transfered my A. versicolor about 2 weeks ago in the bath tub (no gay allusions pls...). I was gently pushing the spider with the brush when she turned around to bite it, I tried to pull back the brush but the T was faster than me, it flew about 3 feet in the air and landed on its feet on the hard bath tub. It then slowly began to climb the side of the tub, fred cupped it and got it into its new container.

She's just fine now, I'm sure yours will be too, since it landed on soft soil.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thankyou for all your comments and replies. . . .my T seems to be ok so far since yesterday. . .still not leaking fluid and has gone back behind its bark hide. . .i admit im a newbie but i think i have done very well so far as on 21st january i was petrified of ALL spiders n T's. . .22nd january i finally decided to get a chile rose to overcome my fear which has had me in tears on many occasion. . .since then i have progressed to actually handling 2 of my collection of T's. . (i've handled one of my G. Roseas and had been able to handle my avic with no probs at all). . i had researched n knew that my avic cud have speed n jump wen it wanted to. . .i think i hadnt expected it tho cos i had only pinch held it that first time purely to see if i cud determine the sex. . i think it has a 2-3 inch legspan but is hard to tell cos its mainly in its hide most of the time. . it certainly isnt any bigger than that. . .i also have a fair sized sling GBB and a mexican red knee tiny sling. . . i have done a lot of research on the net but think i shud follow up the suggestion of you tube for other handling techniques . .i must admit that was my first scary attempt at pinch hold as i still dont know how to "palm" a T even tho i have seen photos where it has been done. . . .but fingers crossed for my pink toe'd baby that it will b ok. . .i will keep u posted n thankyou so much for the interest and replies which have been helpful


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 4, 2009)

the LS of my pink toe is just shorter than the length of a refillable clipper lighter (i dont have a ruler or tape measure )


----------



## TheBeautyOf8 (Mar 4, 2009)

listen my pinktoes favourite activity when i take her out of her cage is to run up the wall in my room and do a backflip from about 6 foot high onto wooden floor, and then do it again and again and again, and i cant stop her and shes never shown any ill effects, think about it these things live in tress and cant see very well, im sure alot of the m have taken a wrong step on a slippy branch or two and ended up on the jungle floor, dont fret


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 4, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> it fell cos i flicked my hand in a quick reaction cos it was the first time it got fast n went for me.


Um...I'm highly skeptical that it "went for" you.  The species isn't known for being the slightest bit defensive.  Ts do run on occasion and arboreals can climb things (like arms).  Did you see a threat display or anything indicating defensive behavior?


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 4, 2009)

erm i'm positive it did "go for me" cos i had two shallow puncture marks in the side of my thumb but they werent very deep. . .i must have spooked it out by pinch holding it to try n determine the sex. .. its always been placid when ive had it walk gently across my hands. . .i guess it was my fault it reacted the way it did. . . .it wont be a mistake that i'll make again


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 4, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> erm i'm positive it did "go for me" cos i had two shallow puncture marks in the side of my thumb but they werent very deep. . .i must have spooked it out by pinch holding it to try n determine the sex. .. its always been placid when ive had it walk gently across my hands. . .i guess it was my fault it reacted the way it did. . . .it wont be a mistake that i'll make again


Yeah, I'd probably bite too if someone pinch held me and looked at my genitalia.


----------



## KJE (Mar 4, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Yeah, I'd probably bite too if someone pinch held me and looked at my genitalia.


Come on, nature boy, you know you'd love it!

As far as the t goes...if the puncture wounds weren't very deep and there was no venom injected then it might have just been trying to hold on with it's fangs.  Sometimes t's will do this if they need to get a better grip on something.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 4, 2009)

im positive it did rear up very quickly into the threat posture.. .ive seen many vids on you tube displaying this and photos and my "grumpy" 2nd chile rose has done this too when i had to change its hide from a plastic pot to a coconut shell. .. my avic did the same posture as soon as i released my grip after gently lowering it onto the substrate in the tank. . .wud it have been better to maybe have placed it onto the plants on the side of the tank? it had never reacted like this before wen gently shoo-ing it off my hand onto the substrate?


----------



## KJE (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think placing it on a plant would have made a difference.  Sounds like maybe you pinched too hard and it decided to defend itself once free.  Most likely it will never happen again.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 7, 2009)

just to let u know my avic is still seemin to be ok. . . is not goin in its hide now tho  . . is  just hanging at the top of the tank an has done so since last nite n its 6.25pm here now. . .its not moved at all.. .. but also hasnt death curled so im hoping all will be ok


----------



## Neophyte (Mar 7, 2009)

It's probably just stressed.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 7, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> is  just hanging at the top of the tank an has done so since last nite n its 6.25pm here now. . .its not moved at all


Sounds perfectly fine to me. Tarantulas like to sit still, and arboreal tarantulas like to sit still in high places.


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tony77tony77 said:


> it will die from internal bleeding it takes around a week or so.


Um, what makes you think that exactly? Just because the T fell does not mean that its automatically marked for death. 

It could be fine, or it could be having internal bleeding. Just keep an eye on it and watch it closely. Thats pretty much all you can do.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks guys. . . will keep an eye n keep posted


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 7, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> My first T. was a T.Blondi...She is Healthy and happy and I have only suffered the U hairs once since iv owned her....Iv owned her for nearly 4 years now....If you are dedicated enough to learn about a certian species you can start with whatever T. you want and it be successful.



If you would have read my post you would have seen that I was being sarcastic.  I said my first T was a versicolor...  and yeah, I agree with your last statement 100%.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 9, 2009)

quick update. . .my A.avic seems to still be ok n i held it today, it was very calm n walked over my hand. . .still not oozing any fluid n not showing any bad signs yet so fingers still crossed


----------



## Londoner (Mar 9, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> quick update. . .my A.avic seems to still be ok n i held it today, it was very calm n walked over my hand. . .still not oozing any fluid n not showing any bad signs yet so fingers still crossed


Sounds like it's in the clear then....Good times  .


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 9, 2009)

thats gud to know then Londener, thanks. . .will still keep an eye on it tho lol. . .. thanks


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 11, 2009)

KJE said:


> Come on, nature boy, you know you'd love it!


Yeah, no.  Rob on the other hand...


----------



## citizen_smithi (Mar 12, 2009)

I have seen my A avic display some crrrrazy speed skills since having her - even spinning round like a Matrix scene on the glass and then instantly darting from glass to her branch without me realising she'd even moved before she stopped again - this species can be, so vicariously ARE - fast Tarantulas!

Glad yours is doing fine mate!


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 16, 2009)

quick update .  . . my avic is still alive . .but i lost my red knee sling thru no apparent reason  and my GBB went thru first molt in my care, successfully


----------



## Paramite (Mar 16, 2009)

If she's still alive and acting normal, she is going to be fine. The avics I've kept often fell in pre-molt and there was never any injuries.

Like we said it: Arboreals can take it. Otherwise they would be pretty badly developed animals.


----------



## Yanose (Mar 16, 2009)

Ya I don't know about the docility of certian sp of Avic my versicolors first act when I opent her vial was to bite at my thumb wich I barley avoided and then she came out on to the lip of her little container an threw me a threat pose You know the arachnid equivilent of giving me the finger.


----------



## Yanose (Mar 16, 2009)

then again I would be angry to afte days of being shipped through the mail.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 16, 2009)

Yanose said:


> then again I would be angry to afte days of being shipped through the mail.


lol . .. .me too. . .poor lil buggers have to go thru so much bless them


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 28, 2009)

A.avic still alive so i guess she didnt come to any harm . . .have condoled my loss of sling b.smithi by gettin a 5.5" A.Genic lol. . .am still hoping maybe to replace my red knee sling tho


----------



## Tapahtyn (Mar 28, 2009)

When I had my pink toe, I had him out and as I was walking across the carpet, he got nervous and jumped about 3 1/2 feet down to the carpet.  He just sat there and I scooped him up.  He was completely fine.  I do think it depends on the situation but, dang that was a long fall


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quick queston, how could a tarantula die of internal bleeding with an open circulatory system?


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

They may have an open circulatory system but there is some separation of hemolymph from the other organs and this is how internal bleeding occurs. Here is a link to tarantula anatomy.


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is my last post on this thread now. . .. as i have sold my avic. . .i thought she was just a "standard A.avic but after agreeing to her sale it turns out she was a goliath pink toe so i am gutted. . one of the A.braun******* however u spell it species. . .oh well


----------

